# GPU-Z does not work with Tesla card P100



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

Does anyone know why the GPU-Z does not work (define) new Tesla cards P100


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2017)

@W1zzard will probably rectify this in the next release


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> @W1zzard will probably rectify this in the next release


I wrote to him personally (in an e-mail), he does not know how to fix it, maybe there are still some options for solving the problem.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 11, 2017)

Loveistheair said:


> I wrote to him personally (in an e-mail), he does not know how to fix it, maybe there are still some options for solving the problem.



Well, it's his program so if he doesn't know...... A lot of clever noggins on TPU but I would email Nvidia too but it's W1zzard's baby.


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

I tried to understand, maybe the driver is wrong. I wrote in support of Nvidia. This is what they told me.

################################################## ###############################

Sonal: Hi, my name is Sonal. How may I help you? 
 Yuriy Yuriy: Hi where i can find TCC Driver for my Tesla P100 for Windows Server 2012 ??? 
 Sonal: Hi Yuriy 
 Sonal: please give me some time, let me check 
 Yuriy Yuriy: I tried to use your search but this type of driver is not on your site in the driver section, I understand it is issued specially. 
 Yuriy Yuriy: On your site there is a simple driver for Tesla P100 
 Yuriy Yuriy: And I need another specialized driver for calculations called TCC 
 Yuriy Yuriy: do you understand me 
 Yuriy Yuriy: Ок am waiting 
 Yuriy Yuriy: Hey man& 
 Yuriy Yuriy: A you here? 
 Sonal: yes Yuriy, I am here, please give me some time 
 Yuriy Yuriy: Oh my God, how can such a simple question take so long? 
 Sonal: thank you for your patience 
 Sonal: unfortunately we could not find TCC driver, the driver that we have on our website are the only available driver. 
 Sonal: I will go ahead and escalate the case to the Level 2 support, it will be an email escalation. They will reach you through email . Since they are level 2 support, we cannot estimate the timeframe but they will reach you as soon as possible 
  Yuriy Yuriy: Yes..but....how you dont have TCC driver im dont understand 
 Yuriy Yuriy: im write this information 
 Yuriy Yuriy: When available separately, use a device driver such as the Tesla Compute Cluster (TCC) driver that is designed specifically for compute cluster nodes. The TCC driver is the default driver for several Tesla GPUs. 
 Yuriy Yuriy: And you tell me that there is no such driver 
 Yuriy Yuriy: You are lying me 
 Sonal: The TCC (Tesla Computer Cluster) driver is a Windows driver for CUDA C/C++ that enables remote desktop, services, and reduces the CUDA kernel launch overhead on Windows. Note that the TCC driver disables graphics on the Tesla products. 
 Sonal: I have stated that the drivers that we have in our website are the only drivers available for Tesla. There is no TCC driver separately available as such 
 Sonal: so that is why I am escalating the case 
 Sonal: Is there anything else I may help you with today? 
 Yuriy Yuriy: You say.... 
 Yuriy Yuriy: The TCC (Tesla Computer Cluster) driver is a Windows driver for CUDA C/C++ that enables remote desktop, services, and reduces the CUDA...... Where this driver for Windows CUDA? 
 Sonal: Yuriy, I am not able to find the driver, that is why I am forwarding the case to the concerned team which can check and provide you the information that you are looking for 
 Sonal: They will contact you and assist you further 
 Sonal: Is there anything else I may help you with today? 
 Yuriy Yuriy: Well then i will get support 2 level 
 Yuriy Yuriy: on my email? 
 Sonal: correct, they will reach you through email 
 Yuriy Yuriy: Ok Thanks 


################################################## ########################################

Does anyone know who the developer is - does the GPU-Z programmer have e-mail? I would write to him.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2017)

Loveistheair said:


> who the developer is - the GPU-Z programmer



You have been in communication with him
its @W1zzard 
and if he has said


Loveistheair said:


> , he does not know how to fix it,


Then IT is an ongoing problem


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> You have been in communication with him
> its @W1zzard
> and if he has said
> 
> Then IT is an ongoing problem



He (@W1zzard) suggested that the problem is in the TCC mode. So I wrote in support of NVIDIA about TCC Driver.  Where I was informed that there is no such separate TCC driver. I wrote ( @W1zzard )again (about what is TCC mode he mean ) , but I did not get any more answers.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 11, 2017)

Loveistheair said:


> He (@W1zzard) suggested that the problem is in the TCC mode. So I wrote in support of NVIDIA about TCC Driver.  Where I was informed that there is no such separate TCC driver. I wrote ( @W1zzard )again (about what is TCC mode he mean ) , but I did not get any more answers.



Then wait?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2017)

Loveistheair said:


> He (@W1zzard) suggested that the problem is in the TCC mode. So I wrote in support of NVIDIA about TCC Driver.  Where I was informed that there is no such separate TCC driver. I wrote ( @W1zzard )again (about what is TCC mode he mean ) , but I did not get any more answers.


He is very busy and also runs this site and is a reviewer, he always has a very long "to do" list, I am sure he will get around to looking at your issues eventually, however you have a "niche" card that is not mainstream so I doubt it will be top of his priority list..... be patient


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

Well then we will wait, but he ( @W1zzard ) will see this topic? 

Maybe he has some Debug version of the program GPU-Z that I can run on this machine and it will help to solve with the problem?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2017)

Is the card in TCC mode?


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Is the card in TCC mode?


Unfortunately, I do not know how to know in which mode this card is, is there a way or instruction where to look at it

I tried another program that's what it gave out


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 11, 2017)

Loveistheair said:


> I tried to understand maybe the driver wrong. I wrote in support of Nvidia. That's what they told me.
> 
> #################################################################################
> 
> ...



You've made your e-mail address public through this post - it would be very wise to edit and remove the hyperlink.


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> You've made your e-mail address public through this post - it would be very wise to edit and remove the hyperlink.


Yes i see. Thanks man)))


----------



## basco (Aug 11, 2017)

maybe try gpu caps viewer? 
http://www.geeks3d.com/dl/showd/539


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

basco said:


> maybe try gpu caps viewer?
> http://www.geeks3d.com/dl/showd/539



Also not complete information is provided. This is what this program has given out


----------



## StefanM (Aug 11, 2017)

Loveistheair said:


> Also not complete information is provided. This is what this program has given out



Hit more GPU info to run GPUShark


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Hit more GPU info to run GPUShark


No.........there empty....


----------



## StefanM (Aug 11, 2017)

Unpack from following or similar path
_c:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\385.08\Win10_64\International\Display.Driver\nvidia-smi.ex__
e.g. using 7-ZIP

Execute nvidia-smi.exe -h in  CLI to learn the options



Spoiler: nvidia-smi.exe -h



NVIDIA System Management Interface -- v385.08

NVSMI provides monitoring information for Tesla and select Quadro devices.
The data is presented in either a plain text or an XML format, via stdout or a file.
NVSMI also provides several management operations for changing the device state.

Note that the functionality of NVSMI is exposed through the NVML C-based
library. See the NVIDIA developer website for more information about NVML.
Python wrappers to NVML are also available.  The output of NVSMI is
not guaranteed to be backwards compatible; NVML and the bindings are backwards
compatible.

http://developer.nvidia.com/nvidia-management-library-nvml/
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/nvidia-ml-py/
Supported products:
- Full Support
    - All Tesla products, starting with the Fermi architecture
    - All Quadro products, starting with the Fermi architecture
    - All GRID products, starting with the Kepler architecture
    - GeForce Titan products, starting with the Kepler architecture
- Limited Support
    - All Geforce products, starting with the Fermi architecture
nvidia-smi [OPTION1 [ARG1]] [OPTION2 [ARG2]] ...

    -h,   --help                Print usage information and exit.

  LIST OPTIONS:

    -L,   --list-gpus           Display a list of GPUs connected to the system.

  SUMMARY OPTIONS:

    <no arguments>              Show a summary of GPUs connected to the system.

    [plus any of]

    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific GPU.
    -f,   --filename=           Log to a specified file, rather than to stdout.
    -l,   --loop=               Probe until Ctrl+C at specified second interval.

  QUERY OPTIONS:

    -q,   --query               Display GPU or Unit info.

    [plus any of]

    -u,   --unit                Show unit, rather than GPU, attributes.
    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific GPU or Unit.
    -f,   --filename=           Log to a specified file, rather than to stdout.
    -x,   --xml-format          Produce XML output.
          --dtd                 When showing xml output, embed DTD.
    -d,   --display=            Display only selected information: MEMORY,
                                    UTILIZATION, ECC, TEMPERATURE, POWER, CLOCK,
                                    COMPUTE, PIDS, PERFORMANCE, SUPPORTED_CLOCKS,
                                    PAGE_RETIREMENT, ACCOUNTING, ENCODER STATS
                                Flags can be combined with comma e.g. ECC,POWER.
                                Sampling data with max/min/avg is also returned
                                for POWER, UTILIZATION and CLOCK display types.
                                Doesn't work with -u or -x flags.
    -l,   --loop=               Probe until Ctrl+C at specified second interval.

    -lms, --loop-ms=            Probe until Ctrl+C at specified millisecond interval.

  SELECTIVE QUERY OPTIONS:

    Allows the caller to pass an explicit list of properties to query.

    [one of]

    --query-gpu=                Information about GPU.
                                Call --help-query-gpu for more info.
    --query-supported-clocks=   List of supported clocks.
                                Call --help-query-supported-clocks for more info.
    --query-compute-apps=       List of currently active compute processes.
                                Call --help-query-compute-apps for more info.
    --query-accounted-apps=     List of accounted compute processes.
                                Call --help-query-accounted-apps for more info.
    --query-retired-pages=      List of device memory pages that have been retired.
                                Call --help-query-retired-pages for more info.

    [mandatory]

    --format=                   Comma separated list of format options:
                                  csv - comma separated values (MANDATORY)
                                  noheader - skip the first line with column headers
                                  nounits - don't print units for numerical
                                             values

    [plus any of]

    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific GPU or Unit.
    -f,   --filename=           Log to a specified file, rather than to stdout.
    -l,   --loop=               Probe until Ctrl+C at specified second interval.
    -lms, --loop-ms=            Probe until Ctrl+C at specified millisecond interval.

  DEVICE MODIFICATION OPTIONS:

    [any one of]

    -e,   --ecc-config=         Toggle ECC support: 0/DISABLED, 1/ENABLED
    -p,   --reset-ecc-errors=   Reset ECC error counts: 0/VOLATILE, 1/AGGREGATE
    -c,   --compute-mode=       Set MODE for compute applications:
                                0/DEFAULT, 1/EXCLUSIVE_PROCESS,
                                2/PROHIBITED
    -dm,  --driver-model=       Enable or disable TCC mode: 0/WDDM, 1/TCC
    -fdm, --force-driver-model= Enable or disable TCC mode: 0/WDDM, 1/TCC
                                Ignores the error that display is connected.
          --gom=                Set GPU Operation Mode:
                                    0/ALL_ON, 1/COMPUTE, 2/LOW_DP
    -ac   --applications-clocks= Specifies <memory,graphics> clocks as a
                                    pair (e.g. 2000,800) that defines GPU's
                                    speed in MHz while running applications on a GPU.
    -rac  --reset-applications-clocks
                                Resets the applications clocks to the default values.
    -acp  --applications-clocks-permission=
                                Toggles permission requirements for -ac and -rac commands:
                                0/UNRESTRICTED, 1/RESTRICTED
    -pl   --power-limit=        Specifies maximum power management limit in watts.
    -am   --accounting-mode=    Enable or disable Accounting Mode: 0/DISABLED, 1/ENABLED
    -caa  --clear-accounted-apps
                                Clears all the accounted PIDs in the buffer.
          --auto-boost-default= Set the default auto boost policy to 0/DISABLED
                                or 1/ENABLED, enforcing the change only after the
                                last boost client has exited.
          --auto-boost-permission=
                                Allow non-admin/root control over auto boost mode:
                                0/UNRESTRICTED, 1/RESTRICTED
   [plus optional]

    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific GPU.

  UNIT MODIFICATION OPTIONS:

    -t,   --toggle-led=         Set Unit LED state: 0/GREEN, 1/AMBER

   [plus optional]

    -i,   --id=                 Target a specific Unit.

  SHOW DTD OPTIONS:

          --dtd                 Print device DTD and exit.

     [plus optional]

    -f,   --filename=           Log to a specified file, rather than to stdout.
    -u,   --unit                Show unit, rather than device, DTD.

    --debug=                    Log encrypted debug information to a specified file.

 Device Monitoring:
    dmon                        Displays device stats in scrolling format.
                                "nvidia-smi dmon -h" for more information.

    daemon                      Runs in background and monitor devices as a daemon process.
                                This is an experimental feature. Not supported on Windows baremetal
                                "nvidia-smi daemon -h" for more information.

    replay                      Used to replay/extract the persistent stats generated by daemon.
                                This is an experimental feature.
                                "nvidia-smi replay -h" for more information.

 Process Monitoring:
    pmon                        Displays process stats in scrolling format.
                                "nvidia-smi pmon -h" for more information.

 NVLINK:
    nvlink                      Displays device nvlink information. "nvidia-smi nvlink -h" for more information.

 CLOCKS:
    clocks                      Control and query clock information. "nvidia-smi clocks -h" for more information.

 ENCODER SESSIONS:
    encodersessions             Displays device encoder sessions information. "nvidia-smi encodersessions -h" for more information.

Please see the nvidia-smi documentation for more detailed information.



Create a log file from whatever looks useful

_nvidia-smi.exe -L >>GP100_log.txt
nvidia-smi.exe -q >>GP100_log.txt_

etc., etc.

Post GP100_log.txt here.

I assume a Tesla is running in TCC mode by default.
Execute
_nvidia-smi.exe -dm 0_
to enable WDDM and try GPU-Z, GPUCapsViewer and GPUShark again

Enable TCC again with
_nvidia-smi.exe -dm 1_
when you are done with everything.


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Unpack from following or similar path
> _c:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\385.08\Win10_64\International\Display.Driver\nvidia-smi.ex__
> e.g. using 7-ZIP
> 
> ...





Well, I'll try to do it, but what does this TCC mode do (it's on or not) (maybe more speed when calculating when is on maybe)


----------



## StefanM (Aug 11, 2017)

Loveistheair said:


> Well, I'll try to do it, but what does this TCC mode do (it's on or not) (maybe more speed when calculating when is on maybe)



I would guess so, but i'm not familiar with professional GPUs

Find your answer somewhere here: https://developer.nvidia.com/search/gss/tcc


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Unpack from following or similar path
> _c:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\385.08\Win10_64\International\Display.Driver\nvidia-smi.ex__
> e.g. using 7-ZIP
> 
> ...




I did everything, but in all cases, *GPU-Z* was empty (((((

@W1zzard look please log files, and printscreen. Maybe is help you. Thanks you.


----------



## StefanM (Aug 11, 2017)

Loveistheair said:


> I did everything, but in all cases, *GPU-Z* was empty (((((



Judging from the screenshots the Tesla refused to switch the mode.

Try  "--force-driver-model= Enable or disable TCC mode: 0/WDDM, 1/TCC" instead

_nvidia-smi.exe -fdm 0_

re-check GPU-Z and

_nvidia-smi.exe -fdm 1_

when you are done.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 11, 2017)

Damn , P100 

What are you using them for ?


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 11, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Judging from the screenshots the Tesla refused to switch the mode.
> 
> Try  "--force-driver-model= Enable or disable TCC mode: 0/WDDM, 1/TCC" instead
> 
> ...




GPU-Z is empty

Nothing changed. Apparently this mode is enabled by default in these cards via the driver.



Vya Domus said:


> Damn , P100
> 
> What are you using them for ?



I use them, to play Minesweeper. )))


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd play Minecraft in glorious 800x600 - 16 bit color , but everyone has different tastes.


----------



## StefanM (Aug 11, 2017)

Another thing: your log exposes no display adapter from NVIDIA.
I guess you hooked up your monitor to an iGPU?

Anyway if you have the opportunity to install a GeForce or Quadro from Pascal generation into your rig check again.
Maybe the driver for the rendering GPU enables some stuff that is missing atm?


Also PhysX is missing in GPU-Z screenshot.
What's exposed in NVIDIA control panel's PhysX configuration?


----------



## Loveistheair (Aug 15, 2017)

(@W1zzard )I provided as many parameters and logs as possible, this should help.  Are there any ideas how to make gpu-z work?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm currently on vacation, will look into this when back next week


----------

